# KYsnowboarder's UT->CO->WY trip report



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't want to be out in thunder snow. They'll shut down the lifts anyway if that happens. 

Looks like Colorado is getting back into the storm track Thursday-Sunday. Probably going to be pretty darn good around here over President's weekend.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You don't want to be out in thunder snow. They'll shut down the lifts anyway if that happens.
> 
> Looks like Colorado is getting back into the storm track Thursday-Sunday. Probably going to be pretty darn good around here over President's weekend.


It seem like the bulk of the storm will be at night based on the forecast...keeping fingers crossed that any thunder/wind occurs at night. Presidents day weekend is playing into the plan...I figure traveling on one of those days would be the better plan.


----------



## oldbeefcake (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate you


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

THIS STORM IS KINDA EXCITING!!!! You should be good once the storm rolls in through the rest of your trip. Its good you got some scruff days because your legs are going to get tore-up from Thursday-on. Lets hope this keeps cycling from Tahoe To the Washatch, Tetons, and Front Range. Snow Baby, Snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> THIS STORM IS KINDA EXCITING!!!! You should be good once the storm rolls in through the rest of your trip. Its good you got some scruff days because your legs are going to get tore-up from Thursday-on. Lets hope this keeps cycling from Tahoe To the Washatch, Tetons, and Front Range. Snow Baby, Snow!!!!!!!!


Exciting is very important component for this trip.. I always love when they star talking about snow in Louisville...Despite the fact that it doesn't really mean much (we don't have mountains) I still get excited. Part of it is the way others react to it, there emotions feed my excitement. Most don't seem to get it back home, they see as a nuisance. Even before I contemplated snowboarding I always have gotten exited about snow. I remember 1994...we had thunder snow...received 14 inches...I was 17 and worked at the bowling alley. The city was shout down...I still went to work, I drove my 1989 caviler Z24 through 14 inches of unplowed roads. I pulled up in the bowling alley parking lot and felt great about my accomplishment, only to discover the bowling was closed to...lol...the drive home was equally rewarding. I want a fucking blizzard..it just needs to happen at night. 

Brighton was awesome tonight... I really like that place. I think I like the more low key ski areas, the ones without all of the hub bub...peter was wrong about brighten..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wheres the pictures? More details?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Argo said:


> Wheres the pictures? More details?


Check out links in signature. I have go pro videos to, but not the connection speed to up load.

Wind is really kicken out side. Planning on going to canyon lands today than snowbird tomorrow and friday.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't see your sig, is there some kind of setting I need to change to see it?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Linky.........?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Today I went to the canyons...it was an adventure...I got to ride in a gondula while it was side ways, white out conditions...and a wrong turn that lead me down a double black.

I post links in thread later...I posting from droid from bar at the canyons.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

P0lac said:


> I don't see your sig, is there some kind of setting I need to change to see it?


You need to go to your profie and select edit options, then select show signatures. I can't believe that this is not default. I get to my profile by clicking on my private messages.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> You need to go to your profie and select edit options, then select show signatures. I can't believe that this is not default. I get to my profile by clicking on my private messages.


Actually on the right side you should see a panel...that list quick links, user blogs, user cp. Click user cp, then go to edit options..scrow down until you see visible post options then put a check in the show signature ..


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool pics! Keep us updated with the conditions. Sounds like a great trip so far.

Browse Album :: Wardy

Using pic #2 as my desktop now. Where was it? :thumbsup:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Cool pics! Keep us updated with the conditions. Sounds like a great trip so far.
> 
> Browse Album :: Wardy
> 
> Using pic #2 as my desktop now. Where was it? :thumbsup:


Pic #2 was at Snowbasin as well. I think it was at the top of the strawberry list. I have some cool pictures from the dew tour that day as well, but I need to figure out who the boarders where in the pictures before I post them...

I wish I would had the camera out today for the gondula ride. You all would have loved the hysterics from one of the passengers...

I actually heard thunder while it was snowing this evening..


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I have added more pictures...some are from Snow shoe WV trips in January 11.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing I'll be out in utah next week can't wait!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

11 inches fell total. Road in it yesterday but it may have gotten the best of me. My left leg down by the ankle is hurting pretty bad, I was unable to control the board today, had to come off mountain early...boo. This was six day in a role snowboarding. I updated blog on blog website. 

I took some pain meds....we will see. Ironically I the check engine light came on on the rent a car so now I have to take it back. I suppose to drive to Aspen tomorrow....pain go away please...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Water water water, ibuprofen, foods rich in potassium - bananas, raisins, drink milk, stretch stretch stretch.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

You mean beer with 3.2% alcohol doesn't help?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Water water water, ibuprofen, foods rich in potassium - bananas, raisins, drink milk, stretch stretch stretch.


Drink a bunch of water today..taking prescription pain medicine..no it not a narcotic...I know some may have asked lol. 

Pain is significantly less. I'm in Aspen...trip continues on!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beer is always good, never considered it therapy, just a basic food group...lol

Just curious, how many are on this trip?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Beer is always good, never considered it therapy, just a basic food group...lol
> 
> Just curious, how many are on this trip?


This is a solo trip...

Spent today in glenwood hotspring pool.

I met some riders from canada that are also going to be in jackson the sametime I am. They are mainly there for back country but are going to ride some blacks with me.

I had a blast in aspen..kind of wished I had more time there...but I really want the three days in jackson....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aspen is rad. It's the full experience. Just a little pricey, then again so is Jackson. Have fun up in JH, it's pretty rad too.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Three hours away from jackson...I should be able to ride tomorrow  that will make up for today.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome solo trip. I'll keep an eye out for more videos.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Made it to jackson, didn't ride today but did drive through Grand Teton National Park...this place is awesome, when couldn't thank UTAH and CO could be topped, maybe this place does, we will see how the ridding is. See more images from links in my signature! I was brought to tears by the beauty of this place..Wish I had a better camera! 
http://mtbshredder.com/gallery/var/thumbs/Wardy/jackson 4.JPG?m=1298519092


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mt hood is getting dumped on... driest snow we've seen all year by far.. bachelor too im sure


im just sayin... 








i wanna ride JH too tho..


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> Made it to jackson, didn't ride today...


Broken legs still?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> mt hood is getting dumped on... driest snow we've seen all year by far.. bachelor too im sure
> 
> 
> im just sayin...
> ...


Defiantly cool that PNW guys are getting theirs. I could of changed my flight even at the last minute, but even right before I left the forecast for hood was rain rain rain..ending in snow. I checked Whistler to, Snow levels weren't good either. I really wanted to ride the PNW, maybe next years trip will work that way. It would have been great to ride with some of you guys as well. I had go with the better bet. I have had mostly good snow conditions with a couple of powder days, I have been thrilled with conditions. I should note that the NOAA long term forecast was calling for colder than normal temps and above average precip for late FEB for the PNW, and normal temps and normal precip for UTAH/Rockies...Looks like they nailed the extended forecast!



Toecutter said:


> Broken legs still?


Leg is still bothering me, it maybe a shin splint on the left leg, not sure, it is dual nagging pain that becomes sharp after several hours of snowboarding. I continue to take pain meds, make adjustments to boots and bindings, etc. It is not a show stopper but has made me have to cut back on riding, . When the pain becomes sharp it is hard for me to get down the mountain on the board in a control manor, that why end the day at that point. A lesser problem is my left ankle has been bothering me some, this is mainly after riding. I think I may have injured on the 2nd snow shoe trip.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> Defiantly cool that PNW guys are getting theirs. I could of changed my flight even at the last minute, but even right before I left the forecast for hood was rain rain rain..ending in snow.


Yeah, your trip just started a week or two early for the PNW. Everything is getting killed right now. I rode snoqualmie last night for the best night riding I've ever had. Knee deep slashers in the trees until 9:15 when we stopped for some beers.

I'm heading to Whistler in March so I hope the snow continues. 

You definitely made the right call by changing the trip....go where the snow is if you can.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

It been snowing in jackson since I arrived...not big accumulation but enough to keep slopes fresh. Today was good, had pain in leg but I just dealt with it. Road a couple of blacks..having a hard time with small bumps...legs are loose for first bump maybe 2nd then third gets me. I was intimidated by jackson, and there is a lot here over my head, but there is plenty I can ride. I am going for a black first thing tomorrow before they get to bumped out.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ky, ur just getting the kinks worked out before comming out here...pnw snow and steeps can give some rocky mtn folks a tough time.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ky, ur just getting the kinks worked out before comming out here...pnw snow and steeps can give some rocky mtn folks a tough time.


Lots of kinks. The steeps expose. I may have figured somthng out yesterday with dynamic skidding and weight disturbution.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Heading to JH tomorrow morning for a week. First time out west, really siked! Thanks for the pics


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

qsilvr99 said:


> Heading to JH tomorrow morning for a week. First time out west, really siked! Thanks for the pics


I was just in JH, and it was amazing. They've been getting DUMPED on, so your conditions will be excellent.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Still struggling with those black diamonds. I do okay with the blues... Sorry for lack pictures, it has been snowing and visibility has been very poor. I will start runs wondering how I can see in front of me. 

The snow is light, no heavy accumulations, not knee deep powder but enough to keep sloops soft, not hard packed. I would say conditions are loose powder. 

Is there a such thing as groomed black diamond? I am starting to wonder. Black diamonds at all places i have been are typically moguled out...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think there can (or should) be such a thing as a groomed black diamond run.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry that I have missed your trip report. No matter how good you get, there will ALWAYS be runs that are over your head at Jackson Hole. Sorry that visibility is so bad.... it can get really cloudy there, but the thick cloud cover does not usually cover all elevations. If it is cloudy at the bottom then try riding the tram to the top to see if it is an inversion day (not likely if you are getting snow). This is what an inversion day can look like at JH.

They don't groom black diamonds. The really steep sections stay 'smooth' naturally and part of the fun in riding expert runs is navigating the terrain. JH has plenty of steep groomers if that is what you're into. I'm glad that you're getting some good powder there, though.

Don't worry too much about being intimidated by some of the runs. JH has some of the most difficult in-bounds terrain you'll find in the USA.


kysnowboarder said:


> Still struggling with those black diamonds. I do okay with the blues... Sorry for lack pictures, it has been snowing and visibility has been very poor. I will start runs wondering how I can see in front of me.
> 
> The snow is light, no heavy accumulations, not knee deep powder but enough to keep sloops soft, not hard packed. I would say conditions are loose powder.
> 
> Is there a such thing as groomed black diamond? I am starting to wonder. Black diamonds at all places i have been are typically moguled out...


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Had a really fund day. I guess that I would like to get good at steeps than start riding steeps that are moguled out, but I guess based on responses ALL steep runs will always be moguled out. I have avoided the double black diamonds, and will continue to do so for this trip. 

I did well on double blue so thought why not try black diamond. The first one was called thunder and was on the grooming report as being groomed, it was not...moguls under about 6 inches of powder, I was airborne a couple of times on that trial, glad the pow was there to cushion the fall. All of the skiers that were on that run had trouble, 3 them lost there skies lol. The last one I did at the end of the day was tree run, lots of side slipping there...I always feel like such a pussy when I side skid down run...kysnowboarder FAILS! The traverse on 50% side slope was painfull but I did pick up some speed there. Huge mogauls on this run...I have to admit I was cussing some on this one. 

Telluride had groomer black diamonds, I think bush wacker at telluride is groomed.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Different people have different strategies for un-groomed terrain. If my legs aren't baked yet, then a lot of the time I will just launch off of a bump instead of trying to absorb the 'shock' with my legs. I am not a mountain expert, but not all terrain with bumps is what I would call 'moguls'. To me, moguls are and entire field/run of unending bumps.... whereas ungroomed terrain is more a mish-mash of bumps, carved lines and uneven/non smooth snow.

I did some side-slipping myself when I was at Jackson last month, but on insane-o chutes that I would need a LOT of practice on if I wanted to have any chance of coming out the other end while still standing.

While you are there, take the tram up and go have a good look at Corbet's (go slightly to the right of the tram route as you look down the mountain, past the snowy frozen trees). You can head off down Rendzevous after witnessing its insanity


----------



## cla10beck (Feb 16, 2010)

Try bivouac, it is a nice black run that is usually groomed. You get to it from rondezvous trail.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Lots of groomed blacks today....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> Lots of groomed blacks today....


Were they just really steep, or what about them made them require advanced skill?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

If visibility is rough again, try to stay on the right side of the mountain. Take the gondola up, the traverse over to Moran Woods and make your way over to the Apres Vous lift. You can see a lot better in the trees when visibility is low. That side is a little less populated, so the snow stays nicer longer. Hit that stuff up until lunch, then the hobacks should be better as the sun hits them in the afternoon and they soften.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

They are just steep. I have trouble on steeps. Even with out the moguls I have trouble on the steeps. There is something fundamentally that I am not doing that is causing me problems on the steeps. I have got to get past this if my riding is to move forward. It is very important that I progress as a rider, it means alot to me. I will continue to work at it. I also have to get comfortable with speed. I think I the speed thing is going to have to come first and is going to have to be done on blues. 

I just come off the mountain. Visibility was great today. I took some great photos that I will upload later....there is just one more photo I would like to get before I leave...bit of drive but should be worth it! I am heading out now to go get it, wish I had a better camera!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

kysnowboarder said:


> I just come off the mountain. Visibility was great today. I took some great photos that I will upload later....there is just one more photo I would like to get before I leave...bit of drive but should be worth it! I am heading out now to go get it, wish I had a better camera!


Next time invite me with you. I have a sweet DSLR.

My guess of what you aren't doing is maybe not jumping (or unweighting the board) enough when you shift from edge to edge. If you're riding faster then you've got to be able to move the board around faster


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Next time invite me with you. I have a sweet DSLR.
> 
> My guess of what you aren't doing is maybe not jumping (or unweighting the board) enough when you shift from edge to edge. If you're riding faster then you've got to be able to move the board around faster


I am actually planning on buying a pro DSLR very soon. By the Summer Time I will have one. 

Yeah, I definatly don't switch from edge to edge, I go to one edge than to flat than to the other edge. The problems arise mainly when I switch from toe to heal..on steeps this almost always ends up in the board going up the hill and chattering as I fight to try and keep it going down hill... 

I had a great time on this trip, doing it solo was alot of fun, but I would loved to have company. I meet some cool people and saw some cool stuff maybe I wouldn't have saw if I had been with friends or had company from this forum, but would loved to get to know some of the people on this forum, I think riding with some of you would make me a better rider. I will be doing something like this again next year! I had a blast. 

The picture below is the picture I drove almost 30 minutes for, Grand Teton...I hope to return some day to climb it! I added other images from today.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you are having a great trip. No such thing as a groomed black around here. Imo getting comfortable on steeps just takes riding steeps...there are good days and days not to ride steeps due to snow conditions. Part of it, and the lesser part is speed...get comfortable straight lining bombing the blues and floating over chop. The more important is technical riding, i.e., jump turns, independent legs, absorbsion, compression turns....perhaps if you don't have steeps, moguls are good practice...don't worry about going fast, but negotiating them in control. The other thing is quick reading of terrain...looking for places to turn, to avoid, to float over; its beyond just looking for a general line...its about reading and making adjustments on the fly. Hopefully we ride next year, if the snow is good, we'll get you on some steeps that make a "groomed black" look like a bunny run...it will change your perspective.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Which DSLR are you going to get? Remember it is the glass (lenses) for the most part that give you good results.

Ignoring the skill of the photographer, good photos are 80% glass and 20% camera body.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I am thinking about the Cannon EOS 7D. Thinking of doing a package deal with 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens. I am pretty confident about the camera body, not so sure about the lense. There a shop in walking distance from the house so I am going to stop by there this weekend and talk with them. This will be my first camera of this kind. I have always had point in shoots in the past. I am sure will face a learning curve, but I think it will be worth the effort. I play out doors four seasons out of the year..It be cool to get good pictures of it. 

I am working on my last blog post about the trip..i will post when I am done with it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Canon 7D. I bought it this past summer and I have brought it with me on the slopes at Snowbird and Jackson Hole. 

My last camera was a Canon (Rebel) XSi DSLR which I took to Breckenridge and Vail.

I usually don't bring zoom lenses out with me when I ride. Prime lenses (fixed lenses) have less moving parts, have larger apertures for low light photos, and are less bulky.

The 7D is a very nice camera. You can get almost as much performance out of a Rebel T2i, though. I don't want to dissaude you from the 7D, but itiit might be more efficient to get a T2i (which costs about $400-$600 less) and use the money you save to get some decent lenses (and maybe a flash) first. Then later you can upgrade the camera body and re-use your lenses.

It all depends... if you are going to be doing a lot of action photos then don't bother with the T2i at all as the Rebel focusing system isn't very good



kysnowboarder said:


> I am thinking about the Cannon EOS 7D. Thinking of doing a package deal with 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens. I am pretty confident about the camera body, not so sure about the lense. There a shop in walking distance from the house so I am going to stop by there this weekend and talk with them. This will be my first camera of this kind. I have always had point in shoots in the past. I am sure will face a learning curve, but I think it will be worth the effort. I play out doors four seasons out of the year..It be cool to get good pictures of it.
> 
> I am working on my last blog post about the trip..i will post when I am done with it.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, camera will be used a lot for action shots. I ended up doing trail work and didn't make it to the photo shop yesterday...its closed on Sunday, I m going monday to see what they can do for me as far as price on 7d and what they recommend for lenses.

This is the package deal I have been thinking about
Canon EOS 7D SLR Digital Camera with 28-135mm 3814B010 B&H Photo

I know the lense isn't that great, but I figure as my skills improve I can upgrade lense. 

What do you think....

BTW I am considering an april 11 trip to mt hood...my snowboarding season may not be over..


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you come to mt hood next month i can sell you that lens in mint condition for $150... i think it retails for over 300...


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I was thinking 13th, boarding 14th through 17th and heading back on 18th. Nothing set in stone yet..


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> It will be an awesome time of year to ride as Meadows often has Superbowl open:
> 
> At Timberline, Palmer should be up and running and we can climb up to the volcanic vents on the hogsback about 500 below the summit without climbing gear for a 5,000 vertical foot ride back to the lodge:
> [/IMG]


Holy crap! I may have to come down to hood sometime and get THAT tour!


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure if I was just imagining it, but Park City had some groomed blacks when I went last month. The black right off of Bonanza lift was groomed, meaning it had moguls the day before and were gone the next. The blacks on the front bowl leading to the base (silver king, etc) were groomed, too. I built up scary speed on the steepest portions, but just had to keep going. I learned that going on too much on one edge to slow down/stop will usually start a very long side skid down the run. Sounds like you had a blast on your trip.


----------

